

India ushers in the post-iPhone era - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2456903/opensource-subnet/india-moves-into-the-post-iphone-era.html#more

======
stevep2007
A glance at the smartphone pricing chart of India tells the story. Xiaomi
(pronounced show me) has a reputation for creating high-quality smartphone
designs that sell for $250 and below, competing with 80% of the devices sold
in India. So does Google’s Android One, which will be sold in India by
indigenous manufacturers Micromax, Karbonn, Spice, Celkon and Intex.

There is no place on the chart for the iPhone 5s, priced at $901 in India.
Call it the post-iPhone era.

